# Problems with the proctor during the BPD exam



## Mech. (Feb 16, 2003)

I recieved a letter from the HR dept. claiming that an applicant was disrupted by the room proctor..did anyone else get one? Does anyone know what will happen now? Thanks for any feed back. :?:


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Were you ???? If not appeal it and complian to them.
:shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, so someone was disrupted... what does that mean? Why would anyone else have to know about it?

Once again, I guess I am missing something here...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Maybe majority rules, if more than half the class was upset by the annoying proctor they allow the complaint for further review, if no others agree maybe they will shitcan the complaint.

Dunno it's the first I heard of something like that?


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

SORRY I miss read that guestion, The Proctor wasdoingthe disrupting , complain maybe they'll give you or the other person a 100 for your pain and suffering ---- :twisted: Just kidding LIFE TO SHORT forget about it ..... ( move on )


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

Yes I got one, Did you take the exam at BLA? I don't remember the proctor being disruptive but I was pretty focused and may have zoned her out. I figure they really can not do much of anything anyway :?


----------



## Mech. (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, I did take the exam at BLA. I too, zoned her out. I couldn't believe she gave us instructions as if we were in first grade!!  Oh well I guess that's civil service for you.[/b]


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hah, my proctor for the Civil Service test was horrible! Right in the middle of the test, he drops this big glass bottle in the empty metal trash can. The thing must have a made a few laps around the barrel, because it was clanging for eternity. Then the guy proceeded to cough the entire time. Fabulous! No distractions though right? :wink:


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

Got a letter from HRD today stating that there "was numerous complaints" about the way the exam was conducted in this classroom and they are going to allow anybody that was in there to re-take the exam if they wish on Sat Oct 18.

This will replace your score from the previous exam, but if I am reading the letter correctly, it will also delay the certification of the whole list!

Is this even legal, to allow a small group of individuals to retake the exam?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Civil Circus can do whatever they want!

Dunny's Conspiracy Theory # 47523457629476:

This is a ploy to delay certification of the new list. Perhaps this action will help bide more time for certain municipalities to hire hackaroos that they are specifically gunning for. I know a certain department that really wants to get on the son of a particular high ranking officer... hmmm... :?

*Author's note: No, I am not talking about the BPP guy!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Civil Circus can do whatever they want!
> 
> Dunny's Conspiracy Theory # 47523457629476:
> 
> ...


Quite right my Queen! he's now going for the Brockton *&%@() Police.......arrrrgh! I've been gagged!


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Are you saying that there are patronage issues in Massachusetts??? That can't be true! Not in this state!


----------



## Joe F. (Jan 1, 2003)

All, 

I too, received an offer retake the exam. Dose anyone have any input as to the advantages of retaking the test.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Ok, so if these yahoo's retake the test; that means HRD will delay the mailing of the scores?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Here's my take;

Allow this tiny percentage to retake exam, in meantime post/mail scores from Main test. THEN adjust lists as necessary (if at all) for the towns affected. As we know, the lists change periodically anyway due to several factors. I don't see a need to panic over this proctor/retest issue.
8)


----------



## JC1886 (Dec 15, 2002)

Can't let just a few people retake test. They have an advantage because they have already taken it,and have had time to think and rethink answers, and we know there were alot of these questions on this test. This would not be fair for all others. But again this is MA.


----------



## Joe F. (Jan 1, 2003)

You guys gutta be kidding if you think a this retest will delay the certification of the list, or the mailing of the scores - that would take court ordered injunction and there is too much of a compelling interest for that; it wouldn't happen - believe me its been tried. Scores will be mailed out in September; the list will be certified in November, as planed. The only people that will be effected are those who elect to retest. So relax Takleberry.

Regards,
Yahoo


----------



## Joe F. (Jan 1, 2003)

JC1886 said:


> Can't let just a few people retake test. They have an advantage because they have already taken it,and have had time to think and rethink answers, and we know there were alot of these questions on this test. This would not be fair for all others. But again this is MA.


?FAIR - Take a look at the thirty-five year old consent decree act, the cadet, vet and spanish speaking preferences, the pension reform act or section 58A. Many qualified people have been passed over in the name of fairness for others. HRD has a responsibility to administer the exam in an equally controlled environment - where is the fairness to those who did not get that.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Joe F is right. There is no way an injunction would ever happen in this case. Too many other people would be adversely affected, which kills the injunction. Certification will happen as scheduled (unfortunately 3 months later).


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I actually had this happen to me on the last exam. This Guy was a complete moron. He was playing with a computer in the room I was in and he kept tapping his hands on the desk the whole exam. While I was waiting for the results to come out I got a call from the director of the HRD asking me what happened about a week or two later. I got a letter from them telling me if I wanted to retake the exam I could if not they would mail my results out after the exam was retaken. It is not the same exact exam its similar but not the same.


----------

